# Laundry detergent?



## FaithNJoyOberhasli (Apr 24, 2012)

Ok, I'm finally getting around to trying to make my own laundry detergent, and I've seen various recipes using Fels-Naptha, Borax, and washing soda. I've heard you can use your own goat milk soap as long as it's not super-fatted but that you might need to use a lot more--even twice as much as the 5.5 oz Fels-Naptha in order to get it to gel. That's fine, since one batch of GM soap makes a LOT of soap--just need to know how much to adjust the recipe. 

Here was one recipe, from about.com (I paraphrased it a little, but this is the idea):
1. Grate the soap.
2. Boil 1 quart water and slowly add the soap.
3. Reduce to simmer and stir till all soap is melted.
4. Add 1 cup each of borax and washing soda and stir till dissolved.
5. Heat up 1 gallon of water in a separate pot or use very hot tap water.
6. Pour soap/borax/soda mixture into a large container and slowly add the gallon of hot water. Stir till well mixed.
7. Let sit overnight so it "gels" like thick egg drop soup.
8. Stir or shake well before each use: 1/4 c. for front-load washers, 1/2 c. for top-loaders.
9. May want to add 1/4 c. white vinegar to the wash to help soften clothes and clean out soap residue from washer and clothes.

Questions: 
What laundry det. recipe do you use? 
What size/type of container do you use? 
Have you had good results with this in HE washers? 
Any adjustments you'd make to the recipe for HE? 
Do you use the vinegar? 
Anything special you do in making your homemade soap when you know it will be destined for laundry detergent?
Also, have any of you used "Zote" soap in laundry detergent?

Thanks!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

IMO, that's a lot of work. I just grate the soap and put it in a food processor with the borax and washing soda and "chop" until it's pulverized. A friend of mine doing the "gel" version had major problems with nasties growing in it.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

If you want a liquid soap, there is a recipe in here somewhere (do an advanced search) where you make it straight with lye, oils, sodas, etc. without having to make and grate the soap. It is the last recipe I used here at home and I love it.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

The problem with that gel recipe is that it gets thicker and thicker as it sits. Then you get a chunk you can't get out of the bottle. I used it for a year or so and it built up on my clothes really badly even using vinegar in the rinse. I think I used Kirk's castille. 

I made another recipe more like Stacey and didn't have trouble, although I didn't use it as long, so I don't know about build up. I used Zote for that.


----------



## FaithNJoyOberhasli (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks, everyone! Stacey--does your recipe make more of a powdered detergent? Would you mind sharing the proportions of what all's in it? And how much would you use for a load in a HE washer?

Thanks!


----------



## JN (Nov 4, 2011)

I use a dry mix of 1 cup borax. 1 cup washing soda, 1/2 bar of my soap(grated), and about 1/2 oz of essential oil. It works well. I have heard of some adding baking soda also. Of course this recipe can be doubled....tripled....which I do. I use 1 heaping tablespoon per load unless they are really dirty. Then I use 2.


----------



## Joan (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi here lately I have been making my own and I use pretty much the same recipe. 
for the detergent above you have mentioned but I have not used the vinegar, where do you all get your washing soda and is it called this on the box and does in come in a powder form?I have been using the baking soda also the Fels-Naptha, Borax and fragrance oil and some old fashion lye soap graded its been working fine thus far I just run the water over my clothes first then add the detergent to the load.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I buy washing soda from Soap Goods, I think, as I can't find it in stores around here. Check your local grocery stores or Walmart.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Also check chemical supply places.....I get washing soda, borax, and baking soda from the same place I purchase lye....all in 50 lb bags.


----------



## JN (Nov 4, 2011)

I have been able to find washing soda at the grocery stores and walmart. It's in the laundry section usually next to the borax. Arm and Hammer Washing Soda. Big yellow box. It's cheap $2ish. And yes...it is powder like the borax.


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

Wow - Jennifer. Around here it's about $8.00 a box at the grocery store. That's the main reason I don't make my own; it works out to be just as expensive as regular laundry soap once I add in that and borax (which is about the same price)! I'm jealous.....


----------

